# Flu jabs ?



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi does anyone knows when the free flu jabs are available ? Any idea of cost of jab done by private clinic,hubby is type 1 diabetic so I am concerned

Thanks Celia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Hi does anyone knows when the free flu jabs are available ? Any idea of cost of jab done by private clinic,hubby is type 1 diabetic so I am concerned
> 
> Thanks Celia


do you use state healthcare? I believe they call (letter) you for your jab if you are in an 'at risk' category, when they are doing them - or you could go in & ask or look for the poster which will go up (there wasn't a poster yet in our salud last week)


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> do you use state healthcare? I believe they call (letter) you for your jab if you are in an 'at risk' category, when they are doing them - or you could go in & ask or look for the poster which will go up (there wasn't a poster yet in our salud last week)


Yes,we were at the Centro de Salud last week but Dra.Maria and reception were unable to tell us when.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

celia50 said:


> Hi does anyone knows when the free flu jabs are available ? Any idea of cost of jab done by private clinic,hubby is type 1 diabetic so I am concerned
> 
> Thanks Celia


I had my flu jab done at a private clinic last Saturday--so it is available. I was charged 8 euros for the vaccine.
Hope this helps !


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

In our area flu jabs have been available for the past two weeks, if not of Pension age, it is necessary to obtain a prescription from the Doctors, or pay the full amount, I think it is around 11/12 euros.

Obviously this will differ depending on the area in which you live.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

In Navarra, it starts on the 15th October. So I believe it will be there soon enough. Privately, it costs 3,90 in Navarra, but it differs in every provincia.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

In 1993 I was diagnoses with Non Hodgkins Lymphoma, I underwent an operation to remove a tumour that had welded together parts of my intestine making it almost impossible to eat / digest / convert food. The operation was a complete success and backed up with a 5 month period of chemo. Because of the action of the chemo my immune system was compromised and my GP decided that this placed me firmly in the at risk category, so the flu vaccine was a must (he said!). guess what... within a week of getting the jab I got flu... not even during the worst time on the chemo had I felt worse. The next winter another flu jab and another round of debilitating flu. Three weeks off work.... felt like total sh*t.
The following year I declined the Doc's invitation to partake of the jab... Guess what... No flu...
Subsequent years also, no jabs, no flu. Before the Lymphoma also no jabs... no flu...
Damn good advertising by Novartis and the W.H.O. 
Pandemics... Swine Flu? Avian flu? Yeah sure.... Big Pharma at its best!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My wife was given the flu jab at our clinic in Torrox and no charge. She wasn't really given a choice and told she must have it. We weren't told why but suspect it is because she has asthma which put her in the 'at risk' category. She has been feeling ill since the day after the jab.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The flu jab IMO is just a huge con! If memory serves, its only about 23% effective against the previous years flu virus. The virus in the meantime, mutates and so by the time the vaccine is administered - its not effective against the current mutant/strain anyway!

Its one of things where there is no way of assessing its effectiveness on the population. 

But thats just my thoughts!

Jo xxx


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Asthma sufferers are definitely considered to be at risk; my experience of this jab is that feeling decidedly ill afterwards is quite common...

wn


----------

